# Greetings fellow Brethren



## SteveS (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello brothers. I received my 3rd degree April 2011. I must say I have not been actively engaged at my lodge. I have been feeling a "calling" to become more so beginning with meeting attendance. I don't feel a strong attachment to my lodge but this is my responsibility, of course. After reading through this forum I am even more compelled to move forward. I travel worldwide for my job and would eventually like to connect with brothers outside of my local area. This forum has reminded me of the far reaching influence and dedication to the the craft by so many good men worldwide. Thank you for providing this resource.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2015)

Greetings and welcome brother. I look forward to seeing your comments on the forum.


----------



## SteveS (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks brother.


----------



## flipster (Dec 21, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome brother. I look forward to seeing your comments on the forum.


----------



## flipster (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello.  New here myself, just last night.


----------



## SteveS (Dec 22, 2015)

Well...welcome brother.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 23, 2015)

Welcome 

PS... we love visitors....


----------



## TJ Riddle (Dec 23, 2015)

Greetings from a new member as well!


----------



## SteveS (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks brothers! I'm looking forward to connecting and increased engagement with the fraternity.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to this forum Brother!


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 26, 2015)

SteveS said:


> Hello brothers. I received my 3rd degree April 2011. I must say I have not been actively engaged at my lodge. I have been feeling a "calling" to become more so beginning with meeting attendance. I don't feel a strong attachment to my lodge but this is my responsibility, of course. After reading through this forum I am even more compelled to move forward. I travel worldwide for my job and would eventually like to connect with brothers outside of my local area. This forum has reminded me of the far reaching influence and dedication to the the craft by so many good men worldwide. Thank you for providing this resource.



If you're ever in the OKC area, be sure to visit Edmond Lodge. We'd love to have you.


----------

